# sideKahr makes NBC News



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I am the unrecognizable blob sitting at the curb third from the right, in the white shirt. It's such a burden being famous.









Memorial Day: A Nation Remembers Veterans' Sacrifices - NBC News

(Picture number 25)


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, you did a good job at concealment, I couldn't find you.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

There goes your OPSEC.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I knew sideKahr before he was famous


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Pffft. That's nothing. I was in the original _Ghostbusters_.

There's a scene where a cast member (I forget which one, but that's not important anyway) is running up a set of stairs outside a building, and people are walking on the sidewalk behind him. Watch for the guy carrying a 10-foot stick of pipe.

That's me.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Good job at making the news without the scroll at the bottom saying "Crazed White Supremacist Prepper".

Side note- I've been in every movie any of you have ever seen. Except Harry and the Hendersons. That wasn't me.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Pffft. That's nothing. I was in the original _Ghostbusters_.
> 
> There's a scene where a cast member (I forget which one, but that's not important anyway) is running up a set of stairs outside a building, and people are walking on the sidewalk behind him. Watch for the guy carrying a 10-foot stick of pipe.
> 
> That's me.


Cool! We should hang out. We could double date with some other famous people, like Lebron and Beyoncé. You can have Lebron.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Cool! We should hang out. We could double date with some other famous people, like Lebron and Beyoncé. You can have Lebron.


Lemme think about that and get back to you.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm. Uh, no.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Don't go all Sean Penn on us.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I think I've said it before but sideKahr is one of my favorite usernames here... I love clever usernames


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

I have never been in a movie, but I did machine the stock of one of the rifles used in Mr. and Mrs. Smith.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@sideKahr is famous AND cool! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@sideKahr Hey can i get your autograph? I can sell it someday on ebay for a large sum of money. LOL


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Joe said:


> @*sideKahr* Hey can i get your autograph? I can sell it someday on ebay for a large sum of money. LOL


I'm already selling screenshots of this thread. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Slippy said:


> @sideKahr is famous AND cool! :tango_face_grin:


OK, that's going a bit too far...

*Rancher*


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

SideKhar do you have an agent? Someone at work's next door neighbors, gardener, brother in law's girlfriends ex husband is an agent. Do you want me to contact them?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Gunn said:


> SideKhar do you have an agent? Someone at work's next door neighbors, gardener, brother in law's girlfriends ex husband is an agent. Do you want me to contact them?


So is their paperboys' third-grade teachers' great-aunt (twice removed) church pastors' landscapers' third cousin.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sooooo, does this make you " Kardashian " famous? :vs_smirk:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Sooooo, does this make you " Kardashian " famous? :vs_smirk:


Maybe. My butt's big enough.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My name appears in two books about the 5th Infantry Division.
But here, only Slippy and Inor know my real name, so you'll just have to take my word for it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well we always like to know famous folks. Good job. Is the cutie wearing the Daisy Duke shorts with you?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Well we always like to know famous folks. Good job. Is the cutie wearing the Daisy Duke shorts with you?


No, no such luck. I'm on the other side of the street, beside the stage.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My name appears in two books about the 5th Infantry Division.
> But here, only Slippy and Inor know my real name, so you'll just have to take my word for it.


Hmmm ..... correction RPD, you forgot your Great Uncle Sam. He knows.


----------

